# Washing Cars Inside of Your Garage



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Washing Cars Inside of Your Garage*

When I lived in Apple Valley, California back when I was working for Meguiar's and before coming to work for Autogeek, it was difficult to wash your car anytime other than early morning due to the heat, sun and wind. Apple Valley is in the high California Desert, part of the Mojave Desert so it's always windy and VERY dusty.

Temperatures in the summer were always hot throughout the day _and the night_ and the coolest part of the day would always be early morning.

This made washing a car difficult, especially if the car was dark in color. 
*The Solution?*

_I washed cars in my garage._​I had purchased a EZ-Up Canopy that came with 3 side wall curtains for mobile detailing and when I would take these plastic curtains and attach them to the sides of the walls to keep water from getting on all the stuff stored in your typical garage.

Worked for me...










If water pools on the floor instead of running outside then you can use a broom or get a _*floor squeegee*_ and squeegee out the water after your final rinse, anything left will evaporate fast enough...


----------



## Flipsacoin (Mar 29, 2011)

Fella, your garage is the size of most people's bedrooms!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

LOL I wish any room in my house was that size !

UK garages are not built for cars, but as an additonal storage area


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Great idea mike but your garage would be 4 flats here Really like your vids by the way:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

I hear you on the garage size...

When I lived in that house in Apple Valley, California it actually had a third stall and I kept our 1959 Cadillac in it and used the double side for our Honda Pilot.

*1959 Cadillac with a 468 Big Block Chevy Engine*


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Flipsacoin said:


> Fella, your garage is the size of most people's bedrooms!


Hahahaha :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol:
*show off!!!*

nice car.. and as said.. that garage is bigger than most flats(apartments) in the uk :lol:
my car doesnt even fit in the garage with the doors shut!!


----------



## Flipsacoin (Mar 29, 2011)

That Caddy looks good, be even better when you finish it 


And the picture reminds me of when I was in Florida, the road, the houses, the sky. Although it looks different to Floria (the photo being in Cali) it brought me back to Florida! I'd live there tomorrow if I could get work there.


----------



## SilverSun (Oct 13, 2010)

First picture of someone snow foaming in a garage wins. Lol.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I just use ONR in my garage


----------



## catalin1984 (Feb 24, 2009)

Same here ONR all winter long. Nothing will beat two buckets and ONR, not event direct sunlight and 100F outside temp!


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

Flipsacoin said:


> Fella, your garage is the size of most people's *houses*!


Edited for accuracy


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

NickP said:


> I just use ONR in my garage


+1 , been known to that a few times as well.

The looks from the neighbours is VERY funny ... :lol:


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

a big garage? i wish i had one


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

SilverSun said:


> First picture of someone snow foaming in a garage wins. Lol.


Not full snowfoam but on some of Junkman's videos he uses a gilmour gun in the garage.


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Did someone say snowfoam in garage ? 

Washing the wifey car with magifoam :wave:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Mike Phillips said:


> I hear you on the garage size...
> 
> When I lived in that house in Apple Valley, California it actually had a third stall and I kept our 1959 Cadillac in it and used the double side for our Honda Pilot.
> 
> *1959 Cadillac with a 468 Big Block Chevy Engine*


Ive just had a serious man moment when i saw that car :argie::argie::argie:


----------

